# Will SARMS Increase Human Growth Hormone?



## AllesT (Mar 16, 2018)

SARMs do not seem to increase human growth hormone. They?re designed to burn fat and stimulate muscle instead of activating the pituitary gland (which will lead to higher levels of human growth hormone). However, there are some similar products often classified as SARMs which do increase, it but they affect the body a bit differently than a common SARM.
MK-677 has been classified with other SARMs in the past, but it?s actually a growth hormone secretagogue, which means it signals the body to produce more growth hormone. So in this instance, it definitely will increase the human growth hormone. Because it?s classified differently according to how it operates in the body, it won?t increase testosterone levels at all. It?s being studied rigorously for possible solutions to degenerative muscular diseases, growth hormone malfunctions, and bone disorders.


Human Growth Hormone, or HGH, helps regulate body processes. This means it controls muscle and bone growth, as well as metabolism and heart function. Some scientists believe increasing HGH over time can help with metabolic issues, or to increase athletic performance; however, the FDA and other researchers have not yet come to such conclusions and many of these products are not approved by the FDA for those who do not have a disorder.
So in sum, all of these products may affect users differently, and target different areas.
For something that will boost HGH, MK-677 may be useful. But for a testosterone boost, or to build muscle quickly, one of the SARMs specifically geared toward muscle stimulation would be better, which will leave HGH levels alone.


----------



## MaxRight (Mar 20, 2018)

Good post AllesT. 
MK-677, also known as Ibutamoren, will not cause suppression of your own natural testosterone.  That is because it actually acts on your body?s production of Human Growth Hormone, not testosterone.  
Additionally, with prolonged use the body has been shown to become more sensitive to MK-677 and does not fatigue with use.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2018)

No a SARM has no effect on HGH, although people refer to MK-677 as a SARM, it is not at all.


----------

